# bindings Suggestions



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

this was my first season boarding n im going with freestyle n i have picked up rarely quick i hav already been hitting boxes and rails also grabing some big air.Im just still little shakey about the right bindings...what are some good freestyle bindings to mount on to a RIDE DH board??? any suggestions plz


----------

